# Need a lightweight polisher. Help appreciated



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a good variable speed polisher that is *light weight* AND still has the features of the heavy weight ones. :buffer:

I bought a beautiful Professional Sealey MS009 Polisher/Sander on Saturday, and its too heavy for me. No way i can hold it up and keep control of it. So selling it.

Thanks


----------



## BJC (Jan 28, 2010)

Freud do one which is about 1.9 kgs it has speed control I have used it on boats which need a lot overhaed working I got mine from Toolstation for £90.

Barry


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Festool do one thats a lot lighter than the makita or silverline. They moved the weight onto the price instead....


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

*polisher*

Is this it?

FCP1000 Polisher
Catalogue p29

* Power input 1010w
* No load speed 800-1800rpm
* Sanding sheet diameter 178mm
* Spindle thread M14
* Weight 1.9kg.

Comes with a handle, a flexible disc, a pin spanner and a disc clamping nut.
53523 FCP1000 Polisher 240v Each	Suspended	?	£91.96


----------



## BJC (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes thats the one, it said suspended on the web when I got mine but they had one instock at my local store. I have used it with 3m wool mops on yachts and it copes well and foams are no problem. I think its a grinder with a reduction gearbox but it works well, I have a rupes polisher but its to heavy for prolonged overhead work.

The other way is to go for a DA the DA6 is 2.3 kgs and cheaper than the Fcp1000 

Barry


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for that... will look at that one, but....

i dont want to learn on a DA. and then have to undooo that learning when i go on to a rotary.... maybe im wrong? but if im gonna learn, and make mistakes it might as well be using a rotary...........

anyway the lighter the machine, the better chance ive got of getting it right lol lol

:buffer:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

One to possibly consider, depending on your budget of course, is the Fein WPO 14-15 XE - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123213


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> One to possibly consider, depending on your budget of course, is the Fein WPO 12-15 XE - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123213


_read your thread, and it sounds good. Googled it, but can only find the multi-master and other one's. Still have put up a linky to uk distributors so i will try that_


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

mark2m8 said:


> _read your thread, and it sounds good. Googled it, but can only find the multi-master and other one's. Still have put up a linky to uk distributors so i will try that_


http://www.fein.de/corp/uk/en/fein/innovations/wpo14.php
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=755946&mid=0&nmt=Polishing Machine
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134960

http://www.mymultimaster.co.uk/purchase-online.jsp - put in your town/postcode, and you'll find who nearest you does it, or can get one in for you.

Just to add, found out earlier today there's a case for it which retails for £30 + VAT, like this one....


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Milwaukee AP12QE is IMO the best all rounder for a light weight rotary, its what i use and its at a tidy price right here http://www.power-tools-pro.co.uk/mi...w-motor-230v-machine-p-5395.html?currency=GBP


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Ill 2nd what James states above, the Milwaukee is a brilliant lightweight Rotary, Ive been using mine now for about a year and much prefer it to the heavier rotarys out there. :thumb:


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

that looks just like the fein, if its as good.

I think that may be the way to go :thumb:

thanks both


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicago Pnumatic (one that CYC sells.. CP81-something) is 2.2kg and a brilliant rotary. We use them at work (bodyshop), I liked it so much I bought one for myself :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MerlinGTI said:


> Chicago Pnumatic (one that CYC sells.. CP81-something) is 2.2kg and a brilliant rotary. We use them at work (bodyshop), I liked it so much I bought one for myself :thumb:


Its the Milly but with out the detachable lead.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah ha 

I knew the two were intertwined some how as the instructions for my CP had Milly written on um. I didnt know they were one and the same machine though


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Its the Milly but with out the detachable lead.


_*whats the point of a detachable cable James?*_


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its handy for us as we stick all our polishing gear in a 3M wheels polish kit thingy, take the leads of and they fit a treat, it also makes it quite easy to extend the lead length with out having to split the machine its self (doing that usually voids any warranty) the lead on them is a good length when you get them but i like a huge lead so you can plug the machine in to the wall and work on the whole car without dragging an extension cable around.

Also the Milly is 80 quid cheaper than the CP.


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks James.

£127 at http://www.power-tools-pro.co.uk/mi...er-150mm-1200w-motor-230v-machine-p-5395.html

Last question: id rather give my money to someone on here......... is there anyone here who sells them?

Ta


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

CP at Clean your car but its just shy of 200 notes inc vat (about a 50 quid difference when you add the Vat to the milly)


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

james b said:


> CP at Clean your car but its just shy of 200 notes inc vat (about a 50 quid difference when you add the Vat to the milly)


_Dont want CP sorry linky........ was too Milly for 127.00. anyone here sells Milly's? ta_


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nobody on here sells them, i got mine from the shop linked they where ok, delivery was around 3-4 days, not the quickest but a good price for a machine that will last you.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

james b said:


> Nobody on here sells them, i got mine from the shop linked they where ok, delivery was around 3-4 days, not the quickest but a good price for a machine that will last you.


Glossmax sell them on here but are out of stock...
http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_85&products_id=343

To be honest though they are a few quid cheaper from where James got his from though:thumb:


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for that............

so all i need now is; which pads to buy for my new milly? 

im assuming the machine will come without them


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

AEG PE 150 looks just the same with CP and Milly. All the same specs. It is a bit cheaper here in Turkey. Maybe you can also find it in the UK. 

I were also thinking of getting one of these lightweight rotaries but there was a thread last week that a Milly could end its life prematurely if pushed too much. Hope that is an exception but that makes me look for the bigger ones with more low rpm torque.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ours take a battering day in day out and dont miss a beat, your always going to get someone not get on with it, or get a faulty machine, but most with a CP or Milly can only praise them. 


Pads..... its a bit of a personal preference, the 3M pads are well worth a shout IMO. 

I love the Old Megs pads but the new ones are to big IMO.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for reassuring the quality of there little devils. I were upset when I heard such a reasonable machine had flaws like overheating. 
You are also right about how big the new Meg pads are. I use them with a da as they were bundled with it, but I bet a 6" would be better for our European cars. So I ordered 5.5" Hexlogic pads immediately.



james b said:


> Ours take a battering day in day out and dont miss a beat, your always going to get someone not get on with it, or get a faulty machine, but most with a CP or Milly can only praise them.
> 
> Pads..... its a bit of a personal preference, the 3M pads are well worth a shout IMO.
> 
> I love the Old Megs pads but the new ones are to big IMO.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

They only get a bit hot to start with once the gears bed in they stop getting warm.


----------

